# sig 229 conversion barrel



## wcnthree (Oct 26, 2008)

sig 229 9mm conversion barrel .40cal to 9mm, should the slide return/recoil spring be changed also?

Thanks
Butch 
Arizona


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Probably check out Wolf Gunsprings and see what the difference is in factory spring weights. You'll want the lighter spring for the 9mm or the gun may not function correctly with a heavier spring.

ETA, I just looked an it appears as if both the .40 and the 9mm use the same 22lbs spring. If you're having issues you may try the lighter spring for the 9mm.

Why the thumbs down?


----------



## wcnthree (Oct 26, 2008)

Thank you very much...

Butch
Arizona

ps: should have put my glasses on I thought that it was a QUESTION MARK ?


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

wcnthree said:


> sig 229 9mm conversion barrel .40cal to 9mm, should the slide return/recoil spring be changed also?
> 
> Thanks
> Butch
> Arizona


I have the BarSto 9mm conversion barrel for my P229 and you do not have to change the spring. I've put about 500 rounds thru it so far - no problems.


----------



## Rastus (Dec 10, 2008)

wcnthree said:


> sig 229 9mm conversion barrel .40cal to 9mm, should the slide return/recoil spring be changed also?
> 
> Thanks
> Butch
> Arizona


Sig does not make/sell a barrel to convert the P229 .40 S&W to 9mm. If you want to stick to Sig parts, you'll have to get the slide, barrel, and spring; and Sig does not sell them that way.

To convert your .40 P229 to 9mm, BarSto (and maybe others) make a conversion barrel that may or may not drop right in. I believe it is usually referred to semi-drop in, meaning it may require some minor gunsmith fitting.

Sig's .40 and .357 barrels are interchangeable in the P229 because they both have the same external diameter at the muzzle. The external diameter of the Sig 9mm barrel is smaller, as is the hole in the muzzle of the slide. The .40/.357 slide is different from the 9mm slide both in the dimension of the muzzle hole and some other places.


----------



## MauiWowie22 (Jun 19, 2009)

wcnthree said:


> should the slide return/recoil spring be changed also?


*
NO need for that*


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

wcnthree said:


> ps: should have put my glasses on I thought that it was a QUESTION MARK ?


Fixed it for ya. :smt023


----------



## madderg (Sep 18, 2009)

If you go to Sig Sauer site, go to pistols, then accesories then go to parts. You will find barrels for the 229 in all calibers but 45.


----------

